# Essie Haul!



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

This week I got a package of Essie nail polishes I got off Ebay. I got it from bluebeautysupply - which I highly recommend. You can visit the store at eBay Store - bluebeautysupply: Essie, Essie Polish, Color Club 

Here are the goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

First row, L to R:
first base base coat, good to go!, Be Right Bag, Fiji, Mademoiselle, My Place or Yours

Second row, L to R:
Canteloupe, Bootleg, Really Red, Russian Roulette, Pepproni, Rock Star Skinny


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovin Rock Star Skinny, and Fiji is my fav go to summer color!!!  Great Haul, love the reds too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

great haul! i love good to go, rock star skinny and really red!


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh nice colors, enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 3, 2009)

I LOVE Good To Go!


----------



## *lolly (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice Essie haul!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

Great range of colours - enjoy!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 6, 2009)

great haul!


----------

